

Vamonos: Dynamic algorithm visualization in the browser - sousousou
http://rosulek.github.io/vamonos/demos/index.html

======
ivan_ah
Awesome!

It's nice that it uses pseudo-code, rather than making it specifically tied to
a given prog. language.

The python equivalent would be this:
[http://pythontutor.com/](http://pythontutor.com/)

------
ahelwer
This would be really great for Wikipedia articles on algorithms. Many articles
contain very technical specifications and few examples, which does not work
well for conveying understanding.

